# Fast, jazzy & funky lick



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Best shirt ever, RR.


----------



## Cardamonfrost (Dec 12, 2018)

I am always amazed by your videos. Lately I have been tracking my 'progress' based on hour per day practice. The other day I was learning your lesson about diminished run over a dominant vamp and caught myself wondering 'how many hours a day to reach the level Robert plays at?'

Thanks for the ideas.

C


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you, C!

I'm sure you will get to where you want to be, just keep working at it and having fun in the process!

I can tell you that copying small musical ideas from a lot of sources has helped me the most. I steal all the time, but tweak and disguise so it becomes my own. Then I work that "something" into my playing by repetition, repetition and then some repetition. Oh and did I mention repetition?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

dolphinstreet said:


> Then I work that "something" into my playing by repetition, repetition and then some repetition. Oh and did I mention repetition?


I had a prof that used to say "Repetition begets pattern"

Thanks for posting all these "2 Minute Lesson" threads. I enjoy them.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Love the shirt !!!


----------

